# Text verlinken in Photoshop



## cpt virus 3rd (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
Wie kann ich in Photoshop Text verlinken?


----------



## extracuriosity (7. Mai 2005)

Das geht nur mit einem Hotspot. Dafür muss dein Bild gesliced werden und der zuständige Slice wird dann verlinkt.


----------



## cpt virus 3rd (7. Mai 2005)

Sorry, aber ich bin ein totaler Anfänger in Photoshop....

Kann jemand eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung posten, wie ich Text in Photshop auf eine Website verlinken kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## versuch13 (7. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 als erstes wechelst du über den Button ganz unten in der Werkzeugleiste in ImageReady.
 Dann wählst du das Slice Werkzeug aus, und zerschneidest damit dein Layout in verschiedene Teile. Als Beispiel, du willst eine Navigation mit fünf Punkten machen, also hast du fünf Buttons, diese Sliced du also mit dem Slice Werkzeug in fünf Teile.
 Dann kannst du mit dem Slice Auswahlwerkzeug die einzelnen Teile auswählen. Wenn du einen auswählst, kannst du in der länglichen leiste in der du nun die verschiedenen Slices angezeigt bekommst einen Hyperlink angeben. 
 Ja, das wars dann eigentlich.

 gruß


----------

